# Transmission fluid



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

The guy I bought my car from told me he used F-type transmission fluid in the car. It is a TH/400. He only had the car a few months and that is what the previous owner to him said he used. He owned the car 20+ years. So my question is, whats the difference in the different types of transmission fluids?:confused


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

The story I got is: Back in the day when Ford and Gm first started offering automatic transmissions, people were complaining that the Gm transmissions shifted too smoothly. They wern't sure they were working right, and taking them back to the dealer. So Ford, as a marketing ploy, made their own trans fluid so their transmissions would shift a little harder. Customers could feel it shift, so they knew it was working, and fewer complaints. Now to today, adding Type F will make your GM trans shift harder and will not hurt it. If you have a shift kit, it will help it "bark" the tires when it shifts.


----------



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

69Goatee said:


> The story I got is: Back in the day when Ford and Gm first started offering automatic transmissions, people were complaining that the Gm transmissions shifted too smoothly. They wern't sure they were working right, and taking them back to the dealer. So Ford, as a marketing ploy, made their own trans fluid so their transmissions would shift a little harder. Customers could feel it shift, so they knew it was working, and fewer complaints. Now to today, adding Type F will make your GM trans shift harder and will not hurt it. If you have a shift kit, it will help it "bark" the tires when it shifts.


Thanks so much! :cool I do have a shift kit and have noticed it will bark from time to time. I am looking to add a kickdown switch as it was originally a two speed, so thats what the center console is set up as.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Beef 66 said:


> Thanks so much! :cool I do have a shift kit and have noticed it will bark from time to time. I am looking to add a kickdown switch as it was originally a two speed, so thats what the center console is set up as.


Shift kit for regular road driving is a PITA. The slamming into reverse and drive is a nuisance. When hitting 2nd gear the harsh sift makes the driving less enjoyable. I just had those parts in the valve body replaced along with a different separator plate with proper sized holes and properly placed check balls, and if made a real nice difference. So much better driving it now.


----------

